# menopure or puragon?



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi I was wondering what the general opinion was out there about which drugs to go for. I had puragon for two of my IUIs and Menopure for my two IVFs, I have read the research about menopure producing better quality eggs but was wondering what everyones experience was which do you think is best


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive only ever had menopur so can't really advise

i do know that different people get different results with both


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I've only ever had puregon, so can't comment either!  I'm not really sure what the difference is to be honest?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the difference between the drugs is

puregon contains just fsh and menopur contains lh and fsh


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I had puregon for my first two cycles, and although I responded well, I hav never had any good enough to freeze! So cons has decided to chang me to menopur this time hoping for better quality!
Can onlt tell you at the end of this cycle if it worked or not!  Please God I get A bFP


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Scouse, Fingers crossed for that BFP xxx
My dilemma comes from my previous experience.... My first IUI I had menopure and didn't respond that well (75u) the clinic then advised me to have puragon for the next two IUIs I was actually told it was better at the time. I had a better response. Then when I went on to IVF suddenly Menopure was the better drug, as it contains LH. I am tempted to try puragon for my next IVF but am worried  if the egg quality will be less?
The clinic has said it is up to me( no help there then) There is so much riding on the decision I am struggling to choose.
Good luck 
Fiona


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i believe that nothing can really change egg quaility!!! 

i would try and push them for more advice, they might not what to make the choice because you have so much riding on it


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Two very good points Kara, thank you
Fluff


----------



## w.smith (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

I thought I would share my experiences with Puregon and Menopur. I had a successful IVF in 2001 on Puregon resulting in my six year old son. Five eggs were collected. In 2006 (1st IVF attempt for baby number two) I had a very poor response on Puregon (three follicles). I had a much better response on Menopur in December 2007. The dosage was also increased to maximum (11 follicles and 11 eggs collected). I am going to go with Menopur again this time. I was told that Menopur is naturally produced FSH as opposed to synthetically produced (recombinant) like Puregon and poor responders usually get better results with it.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had a similar response (follicle wise) on both drugs but for me Puregon gave me better fertilsation.

Good luck, I hope you will get some guidance from them.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

I had 2 MUCH better responses with Gonalf on vastly reduced dosage (75 each time cf 375 then 450 menopur)

it's weird. 

some of it is down to your AFC at the beginning of that cycle as well of course.

also varies with age, older ladies are supp to do better on menopur. it's to do with the effect on slightly more superficial aspects of each egg such as cytoplasm and mitochondria (NOT chromosomes obvisouly as Kara points out as these you cannot change for better or worse)


----------

